# State nomination - 190 visa



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Guys,

Is there any chance of other states getting open for 221214 - Internal Auditor? As only NSW is currently taking nominations for Internal Auditors.

NSW is quite slow in nomination and I don't hope if I will get any invite sooner or before this year end maybe.

My points are 60+5.

Any comment is much appreciated.


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

BulletAK, from yesterday on I'm in the same boat with you. Have lodged for both 189 (60) and 190 (60+5). Hopefully we'll be among the invited ones.


221214 - Internal Auditor
VETASSESS Positive - 31.05.2016
PTE-A 28.06.16 - L76;R77;S63;W76
IELTS-G 16.07.16 - L8;R7;S7.5;W6.5
PTE-A 30.08.16 - L84;R90;S77;W90
EOI updated 60(+5) points - 31.08.16


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

rival50 said:


> BulletAK, from yesterday on I'm in the same boat with you. Have lodged for both 189 (60) and 190 (60+5). Hopefully we'll be among the invited ones.
> 
> 
> 221214 - Internal Auditor
> ...


Yes bro. And from next round, 70 pointers will hopefully be over now. As in yesterday's round, a got to know a guy with 70 points having EOI DOE Aug 11 got invited. So not many people left with 70 points is for sure. That makes our state nomination stronger as 189 round will no go with 65 pointers and 60 pointers have a stronger chance of getting invited with state.

Hoping we will surely get it soon


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

rival50 said:


> BulletAK, from yesterday on I'm in the same boat with you. Have lodged for both 189 (60) and 190 (60+5). Hopefully we'll be among the invited ones.
> 
> 
> 221214 - Internal Auditor
> ...


Please do add your case here and please update it when ever there is any as it will help other people including you and me.

Thanks.


----------



## magica5 (Aug 26, 2016)

Haha i just made a thread on this topic too. In general there isn't enough coverage for progress on 2212 EOIs ongoing. If anyone can contribute information please do, I've been keeping close track of the forums and Immitracker to create predictions. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

rival50 said:


> BulletAK, from yesterday on I'm in the same boat with you. Have lodged for both 189 (60) and 190 (60+5). Hopefully we'll be among the invited ones.
> 
> 
> 221214 - Internal Auditor
> ...


Bro can I ask you? Your greatly increased your PTE scores from _PTE-A 28.06.16 - L76;R77;S63;W76_ to _PTE-A 30.08.16 - L84;R90;S77;W90_. Unfortunately you left with on 2 marks in Speaking.

But can you guide me as how you did it? W 90 and R 90 are awesome!

Your help would be much appreciated! Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

magica5 said:


> Haha i just made a thread on this topic too. In general there isn't enough coverage for progress on 2212 EOIs ongoing. If anyone can contribute information please do, I've been keeping close track of the forums and Immitracker to create predictions.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


65+ Pointers are going to get invitation from next round for 2212 category. I am pretty much sure that 70 pointers are going to be cleared in the next round!


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

I have no idea to be honest)) I was sure I did worse than the 1st attempt. I haven't prepared at all. In Speaking part I tried to avoid stuttering..


221214 - Internal Auditor
VETASSESS Positive - 31.05.2016
PTE-A 28.06.16 - L76;R77;S63;W76
IELTS-G 16.07.16 - L8;R7;S7.5;W6.5
PTE-A 30.08.16 - L84;R90;S77;W90
EOI updated 60(+5) points - 31.08.16


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

Thinking about doing it ones again)) any similar plans?


221214 - Internal Auditor
VETASSESS Positive - 31.05.2016
PTE-A 28.06.16 - L76;R77;S63;W76
IELTS-G 16.07.16 - L8;R7;S7.5;W6.5
PTE-A 30.08.16 - L84;R90;S77;W90
EOI updated 60(+5) points - 31.08.16


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

rival50 said:


> Thinking about doing it ones again)) any similar plans?
> 
> 
> 221214 - Internal Auditor
> ...


I am thinking but afraid to attempt since I am based in Pakistan and PTE is not available here. Attempting a PTE for me is like spending 100,000 PKR. Too huge amount for a single attempt, as I need to travel to UAE for an attempt. This is what refrains me to attempt.

From which country you belongs to bro?

If you can attempt, you should do it. You are just 2 marks away and you should be able to get it. Go ahead!

Good Luck!


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> I am thinking but afraid to attempt since I am based in Pakistan and PTE is not available here. Attempting a PTE for me is like spending 100,000 PKR. Too huge amount for a single attempt, as I need to travel to UAE for an attempt. This is what refrains me to attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!!!
I'm from Kazakhstan


221214 - Internal Auditor
VETASSESS Positive - 31.05.2016
PTE-A 28.06.16 - L76;R77;S63;W76
IELTS-G 16.07.16 - L8;R7;S7.5;W6.5
PTE-A 30.08.16 - L84;R90;S77;W90
EOI updated 60(+5) points - 31.08.16


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

Btw, how did you reply to the question regarding the preferred locations within Aus? Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city? Does it increase chances if you write it as Yes?
Also, are you changing the date of effect by modifying your EOI, so that it goes to the end of the queue?
Cheers


221214 - Internal Auditor
VETASSESS Positive - 31.05.2016
PTE-A 28.06.16 - L76;R77;S63;W76
IELTS-G 16.07.16 - L8;R7;S7.5;W6.5
PTE-A 30.08.16 - L84;R90;S77;W90
EOI updated 60(+5) points - 31.08.16


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

rival50 said:


> Btw, how did you reply to the question regarding the preferred locations within Aus? Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city? Does it increase chances if you write it as Yes?
> Also, are you changing the date of effect by modifying your EOI, so that it goes to the end of the queue?
> Cheers
> 
> ...


Selecting it to YES do increases your chances because what I have heard is NSW asks you for your CV / Resume and circulates it accordingly. If you select YES, then more employers can access your resume, obviously outside the capital city.

Someone correct me if I am wrong. This is what I have heard.


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

Cheers mate, have just modified it -> DoE remains unchanged


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

rival50 said:


> Cheers mate, have just modified it -> DoE remains unchanged


Thats good. Do let us know when you receive any invite.


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

It's a bit strange that auditors are so inactive here at the forum. Seems like you Bullet is the most involved in discussion. 
Any idea if SkillSelect has ceilings among 221213 (EA) and 221214 (IA) or they just inviting auditors as a whole?
If it so, and 70 pointers are going to end within next round or two, I'm afraid it will take 3 months at least to withdrew all 65 pointers as I assume their quantity is even numerous. 
Btw as per Myimmitracker external auditors are the only ones who are progressing now.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

rival50 said:


> It's a bit strange that auditors are so inactive here at the forum. Seems like you Bullet is the most involved in discussion.
> Any idea if SkillSelect has ceilings among 221213 (EA) and 221214 (IA) or they just inviting auditors as a whole?
> If it so, and 70 pointers are going to end within next round or two, I'm afraid it will take 3 months at least to withdrew all 65 pointers as I assume their quantity is even numerous.
> Btw as per Myimmitracker external auditors are the only ones who are progressing now.


Auditors are taken as a whole in unit group as 2212.

70 pointers are almost finished for sure. The last person I have seen got invitation filed his EOI on Aug 11, 2016 with 70 points.

Moreover, NSW has just recently invited 65 pointers (on September 2nd) from our 2212 category and the person I know who got invited by NSW filed his EOI on April 04, 2016. That means, 70 pointers are very few or even none. 

From next rounds, surely the cut-off will land at 65 points. The round result of 31 August will surely clear this thing even more (will be announced by DIBP in a day or two).

Don't lose hope! I am at 60 points and the chances are higher for me with 190 NSW before 189.

Hoping for the best!


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

hi all,

good to see fellow auditors in this thread. I lodge my application in feb 2016 and have yet to receive any alerts from skill select. 


60 points for subclass 189. 65 points for subclass 190 and 70 points for subclass 489.


I did create a thread on related topic . take a look and contribute if you can.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...red-location-affect-chances.html#post10963546


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

BulletAK said:


> Auditors are taken as a whole in unit group as 2212.
> 
> 70 pointers are almost finished for sure. The last person I have seen got invitation filed his EOI on Aug 11, 2016 with 70 points.
> 
> ...


that's very detailed info. occupation hazard at its best ! i feel like doing data analytics on the past invitation data. That might be able to show some trend


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

Dear mates,
As per updated DIBP numbers the points score hasn't fell from 70 in 1 September round(((
Hopefully it will decrease to 65 in this month's rounds.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

rival50 said:


> Dear mates,
> As per updated DIBP numbers the points score hasn't fell from 70 in 1 September round(((
> Hopefully it will decrease to 65 in this month's rounds.


The cutoff date is August 24. That means 95% of 70 pointers are now finished. The cuttoff will surely land at 65 after 2 days i.e. 14 Sept round. 

What are your points?


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> The cutoff date is August 24. That means 95% of 70 pointers are now finished. The cuttoff will surely land at 65 after 2 days i.e. 14 Sept round.
> 
> 
> 
> What are your points?




Same as yours 60(+5 for SS)


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

rival50 said:


> Same as yours 60(+5 for SS)


Then we have high chances of getting invite from NSW before 189. Hope for the best.


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

Seems like 70 pointers are still getting invites as myimmitracker shows no progression for 65 pointers after 14 Sep 


221214 - Internal Auditor
VETASSESS Positive - 31.05.2016
PTE-A 28.06.16 - L76;R77;S63;W76
IELTS-G 16.07.16 - L8;R7;S7.5;W6.5
PTE-A 30.08.16 - L84;R90;S77;W90
EOI updated 60(+5) points - 31.08.16


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

rival50 said:


> Seems like 70 pointers are still getting invites as myimmitracker shows no progression for 65 pointers after 14 Sep
> 
> 
> 221214 - Internal Auditor
> ...


Dont rely on my immitracker. Even very few (less then 50) have updater their cases. The cutoff should land at 65 now but I might be because of huge backlog. Since people were waiting since Jan or maybe before.


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi Bullet, do you know that guy's points breakdown? Did he create a case in myimmitracker? Cheers



BulletAK said:


> Yes bro. And from next round, 70 pointers will hopefully be over now. As in yesterday's round, a got to know a guy with 70 points having EOI DOE Aug 11 got invited. So not many people left with 70 points is for sure. That makes our state nomination stronger as 189 round will no go with 65 pointers and 60 pointers have a stronger chance of getting invited with state.
> 
> Hoping we will surely get it soon







221214 - Internal Auditor
VETASSESS Positive - 31.05.2016
PTE-A 28.06.16 - L76;R77;S63;W76
IELTS-G 16.07.16 - L8;R7;S7.5;W6.5
PTE-A 30.08.16 - L84;R90;S77;W90
EOI updated 60(+5) points - 31.08.16


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

rival50 said:


> Hi Bullet, do you know that guy's points breakdown? Did he create a case in myimmitracker? Cheers
> 
> 221214 - Internal Auditor
> VETASSESS Positive - 31.05.2016
> ...


Here you go bro:

https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189/cases/jack-1


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

It's really shocking to see how 70 pointers are growing for Auditors specially External Auditors. Internal Auditors should be treated aside from them!

As per the 14th Sept round results, the cut-off have remained 70 points and shockingly, it has moved only 5 days ahead i.e. cut-off date is August 29, 2016 (Sept 01, 2016 round cut-off was August 24, 2016).

Looking like 60 pointers esp. won't be able to get any invitation without increasing points to at least 65 to get state sponsorship. Only 68% of quota left for the year now!

The reason to this what I see might be because more number of invites should have sent to 489 visa holders with 70 points. Maybe thats why cut-off date hasn't moved so far yet.

Source: Link

PS. Just dreaming if any wonder happens


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

Yeah mate, have already checked it. Very sad news.



BulletAK said:


> It's really shocking to see how 70 pointers are growing for Auditors specially External Auditors. Internal Auditors should be treated aside from them!
> 
> As per the 14th Sept round results, the cut-off have remained 70 points and shockingly, it has moved only 5 days ahead i.e. cut-off date is August 29, 2016 (Sept 01, 2016 round cut-off was August 24, 2016).
> 
> ...


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

rival50 said:


> Yeah mate, have already checked it. Very sad news.


I am blank now.. Don't know what to do!


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> The reason to this what I see might be because more number of invites should have sent to 489 visa holders with 70 points. Maybe thats why cut-off date hasn't moved so far yet.
> 
> Source: Link
> 
> PS. Just dreaming if any wonder happens



I would disagree with that. Under 489 visa people can only be invited to Far South Coast (NSW). And one of the additional requirements there is minimum 2 full time, paid employment in Australia as an auditor. I don't think many offshore applicants could meet this criteria.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

rival50 said:


> I would disagree with that. Under 489 visa people can only be invited to Far South Coast (NSW). And one of the additional requirements there is minimum 2 full time, paid employment in Australia as an auditor. I don't think many offshore applicants could meet this criteria.


That makes sense. It means, their are many people with 70 pointers still left and increasing rapidly.

It clears that even on 28th Sept round, the cut-off points will remain 70 as cut-off date is August 29. Means, no chances for even 65 pointers!


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> That makes sense. It means, their are many people with 70 pointers still left and increasing rapidly.
> 
> 
> 
> It clears that even on 28th Sept round, the cut-off points will remain 70 as cut-off date is August 29. Means, no chances for even 65 pointers!




60 people got invited on 14.09.2016 and all of them applied after 24.08.2016. The pressure is really shocking


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

Could it be that people are simply artificially boosting their points score to just get an invitation? If it is the case, can they get away with this later on when CO will reveal their real score??


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

rival50 said:


> Could it be that people are simply artificially boosting their points score to just get an invitation? If it is the case, can they get away with this later on when CO will reveal their real score??


May be. But the thing I know is, mostly for External Auditors, it is easy to get their assessment either as Accountant or External Auditor. Since the competition is less here in Auditors group as compared to Accountants, so they consider External Auditor. This is why the competition is getting tougher for Auditors and even Internal Auditors are suffering because of Accountants and External Auditors competition! 

This is what I think, any one may differ from this.


----------



## tofy79 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi,

I am planning to apply for VIC SUBCLASS 190 (ANZSCO 262111 Database Administrator)

the issue is that i could not find it under SOL or QSOL in official EOI webpage!!!

did they closed recently and no more possible to apply ?


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

tofy79 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply for VIC SUBCLASS 190 (ANZSCO 262111 Database Administrator)
> 
> ...




Check anzscosearch.com/search/

Looks like you can try state nominations only. NT, SA and VIC - not bad


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

tofy79 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply for VIC SUBCLASS 190 (ANZSCO 262111 Database Administrator)
> 
> ...


Its is only available under CSOL list. You can opt for opened states from:
Northern Territory
South Australia
Victoria

Source: ANZSCO 262111: Database Administrator | Australia Skilled visa - Work in Australia


----------



## tofy79 (Dec 27, 2013)

Many Thanks


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

azerty said:


> NewStars has it up to 70 points:
> 
> Accountants: Aug 9 (previously Aug 5)
> Auditors : Sept 8 (Previously Aug 29)
> ...




Still 70 pointers((((((


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

rival50 said:


> Still 70 pointers((((((




We are going with a hard luck!


----------



## ppuu (Apr 10, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> Please do add your case here and please update it when ever there is any as it will help other people including you and me.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi 
Can you pls advise how to submit both 189 and 190 in EOI?
Shall I just choose to have 190 ? Do I need to do additional ACS assessment or any other thing for additional 190?

Thanks much,


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

ppuu said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you pls advise how to submit both 189 and 190 in EOI?
> 
> ...




Just tick both of them in your EOI. No additional assessments required.


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> We are going with a hard luck!




Hi Bullet, thanks for updating the spreadsheets.
Any idea how come DOE for auditors roll back to 20/04/2016??


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

rival50 said:


> Hi Bullet, thanks for updating the spreadsheets.
> Any idea how come DOE for auditors roll back to 20/04/2016??


I am pretty sure that the cutoff points are 65 now. The date is correct, but the cutoff points are wrongly updated. I have seen this type of mistake many times by DIBP, since I have already analyzed the trend since 2014 and many times they do this mistake. It will be confirmed when 26 Oct 2016 round results will be published.


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks for clarification bro, hope you are right


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

rival50 said:


> Thanks for clarification bro, hope you are right


Below the reasons on the basis I am saying this:

1. NSW have already invited 65 pointers till August 2016. If there are so many 70 pointers left, then why NSW has moved till August 2016 with 65 points?
2. Cutoff Date moved from 11 Sept to 20 April. Does't makes sense at all! They cannot go backward. In this case, either the date is wrong or the cutoff points are.
3. If you see the trend of Accountants, ICT occupations etc since 2014, many times DIBP has wrongly updated either the points or dates. Same like it has happened now but, all the time it seemed that the cutoff points were wrongly updated because in all those cases in the very next round, cutoff points were decreased.

So based on the above pointers, it seems that the date is correct, but the points are wrong.

We will get a clear picture in the next round results.


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

BulletAK; [/QUOTE said:


> Might be the case that it is 65 pointers now and THEIR cut off date is April 2016


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

rival50 said:


> Might be the case that it is 65 pointers now and THEIR cut off date is April 2014


Not possible. The year is 2016 for sure


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Not possible. The year is 2016 for sure




Sorry, have just corrected it ))


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

rival50 said:


> Sorry, have just corrected it ))


Yes, it is for sure. 65 points with 20 April.


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Yes, it is for sure. 65 points with 20 April.




Yeah man, and the number of 65 pointers is naturally bigger than 70. So it is gonna take much longer to withdraw their pool. Same thoughts?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

rival50 said:


> Yeah man, and the number of 65 pointers is naturally bigger than 70. So it is gonna take much longer to withdraw their pool. Same thoughts?


Don't thing so, because many already invited by NSW. So many must have been cleared / nominated already. Lets see. Next round result will clear everything.


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

Just FYI



thepeninsula said:


> Ceilings:
> 
> Accountants : 1022/2500
> 
> ...


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

rival50 said:


> Just FYI




Maybe you are right. We will get a clear picture after 26th Oct round results.


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Maybe you are right. We will get a clear picture after 26th Oct round results.



I have been following the major threads here.

Things are getting messy imho. I have no clue what the trend is((( Looks like 70 pointers keep coming. If it is due to overwhelming amount of applications from Europe and USA (caused by instability) I don't get why the cut off date was moving forward previously.

Any thoughts?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

rival50 said:


> I have been following the major threads here.
> 
> Things are getting messy imho. I have no clue what the trend is((( Looks like 70 pointers keep coming. If it is due to overwhelming amount of applications from Europe and USA (caused by instability) I don't get why the cut off date was moving forward previously.
> 
> Any thoughts?




Same here. No clue at all. Its a system glitch or what, haven't seen such behaviour of cutoff date before. Just cant predict whats going on. Even guys with 70 points, having DOE 20 Oct aren't getting invite. That means the cutoff dates these days are correct but cant predict how it went backward. 

Clueless :frusty:


----------



## ghavatepratik (Nov 2, 2019)

*Qualification requirement*

Hi,

Can someone help me to confirm whether BBA + MBA (finance) will qualify for Internal Auditor. Since i have seen many from B com background getting positive assesment, and I am not sure of BBA???


----------

